# A sudden change in behaviour



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi there, I might be panicking, however, I'd really appreciate if ye could tell me what you think about it: I've had my tiel, Cuddy for only 3 days, but I can already see her change of heart! Last night she was really cuddly and affectionate (asking for head scratches, cuddling up etc), same was tonight when I got back from work, but when I took her with me into the kitchen to prepare dinner, she took some interest in my canary's cage (more so in the cage than the canary inside). She sat herself comfortably on top of it, loh oking very relaxed and happy. When I asked her to step up on my finger to go back to the living room, she did, but a minute later she flew back into the kitchen and perched herself on top of that cage again! She totally lost her interest in being close to me. I eventually closed the door to the kitchen (I must admit, I selfishly want her to bond with me, not my canaries) and she looked very uneasy, staring back at the door I closed. Whenever I asked her to step up, she did, just to fly off immediately straight after.No food tricks worked (which is millet spray, she is generally eating hardly anything, which is also my worry) She even hissed and bit me. I eventually put her back into her cage.
Cuddy is only 5 or 6 months old (they couldn't tell me exactly in the shop), would it be her young age?
What should I do now?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Three days is a very short time and she hasn't settled in to her new home yet. A new bird probably looks more familiar to her than a new human (or maybe the cage was similar to her old one). Keep working with her and she'll form a bond with you. It's OK for her to visit the canary, but at this point you probably shouldn't put them together all the time or she may very well form her primary bond with the canary.

Kitchens are dangerous places for birds because of the hot stuff and the potential fumes. Your babies will be safer in a different room.


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Tielfan I'll keep her away from my canaries for now so. Btw, I never cook or do anything potentionally hazardous to Cuddy when I take her into the kitchen with me.
One question: when she bites while on my hand (it's never painful, but they're definately bites), should I put her down and walk away or just say "no" and allow her stay?
And what about her landing on my head? Should I allow her do that?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When my birds nibble on my hands they are exploring to see what it is, i dont let my budgie do it as she bites hard and tell her no
only my tiels go on my head as they preen my hair


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> when she bites while on my hand (it's never painful, but they're definately bites), should I put her down and walk away


Yes. Put her down in the most boring place within reach and then ignore her for at least a few seconds. If the fun stops when she bites, it helps to discourage the biting. 



> And what about her landing on my head? Should I allow her do that?


There's no harm in it as long as you don't mind having a bird on your head! My birds jump on my head so much that sometimes I don't even notice it until a long tail swings across my line of vision.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie climbed onto my face then my head only pooped and flew away, cheeky boy he is lol


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

What a terrible little gremlin, lperry, haha!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie is becoming mean lol


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Yes. Put her down in the most boring place within reach and then ignore her for at least a few seconds. If the fun stops when she bites, it helps to discourage the biting.
> 
> The little problem is- when I do that, Cuddy IMMEDIATELY jumps up again, if I try to put her down, she hisses really loud. Is she really bossy or what?
> 
> On a different note- she doesn't want to have a bath! I did spray her and she didn't mind, but I'm becoming slightly concern about her hygine:wacko:


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lperry, I was going to say something about them pooping on your head, but you did it for me. haha. 

That's why I won't let Arnie on my head!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont mind as they say if a bird poops on you its ment to bring you luck


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, can you recommend anything to entice my Birdie to have a bath...?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

iv tried all sorts but my tiels like the budgies bird bath, i might try getting a small litter tray see if that works but iv been using a spray bottle on them


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I take my tiel in the shower with me...


----------

